# Diversity- Walther PPQ M2 9mm



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

After a long research and internal debate I got me one. It looks like it can take a beating from what I've watched. It isn't as pretty as my PX4 storm but me thinks it's a better setup for accuracy and personal defense.

Some range time is overdue but I'll wait on this new addition. 

What say you all on the specs of this firearm?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It sure is a nice looking polymer weapon with a reportedly nice trigger. What length barrel did you get and did you get the extended mag? I think it comes in an 11 rounder and a 15 round mag? Let us know the range experience and for heaven's sake, be safe OP!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I run a PPQ in .40. Never had a problem and it fits my hand beautifully.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Slippy said:


> It sure is a nice looking polymer weapon with a reportedly nice trigger. What length barrel did you get and did you get the extended mag? I think it comes in an 11 rounder and a 15 round mag? Let us know the range experience and for heaven's sake, be safe OP!


It has a 4 inch barrel and 15 round mags. Always safe Slip


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> I run a PPQ in .40. Never had a problem and it fits my hand beautifully.


I was thinking about getting the .40 model because my other sidearm is also .40. More cost effective for ammo.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cant go wrong with a Walther. Used to have an old PP in .32. Sweetest shooter I ever owned but was not too enthused with the caliber. Congrats on the acquisition.


----------

